# Best hoof hardener?



## showqa (1 January 2011)

Standing in snow for weeks has softened the soles of one of my horses and he's had an abscess which is well on the way to healing. Just wondered what hoof hardeners you recommend? Yeah - I know nutrition plays a huge part, but likewise want to apply something too. Thanks.


----------



## Izzwizz (1 January 2011)

Keratex Hoof Hardener is good stuff.


----------



## Dancing Queen (1 January 2011)

iodine. get it from chemist. xx


----------



## xmonax (1 January 2011)

Izzwizz said:



			Keratex Hoof Hardener is good stuff.
		
Click to expand...

X 2 this was reccomended by vet and farrier. just make sure you wear gloves and just put around white line area and sole as will harden the frog xx


----------



## MissSBird (1 January 2011)

Another vote for keratex!


----------



## brucea (1 January 2011)

Don't apply any of these chemicals to the hoof!

The best hardener is work, a good mineral balanced diet and ground contact. You can't improve a hoof by putting things on to it, you can only grow it better!

If it's poor quality horn, there is a reason why it is like that. Better to understand the reasons and then address that. 

Maybe see if there is a dryer area they can stand for part of the day?


----------



## Dancing Queen (1 January 2011)

BTW the vet advised iodine for my horses sole. formula for feet helps for hoof growth xx


----------



## Perrie (1 January 2011)

Keratex Hoof Hardener all the way.

XxX


----------



## xmonax (2 January 2011)

brucea said:



			The best hardener is work, a good mineral balanced diet and ground contact. You can't improve a hoof by putting things on to it, you can only grow it better!
		
Click to expand...


sorry got to disagree there 

......you can with keratex!


----------



## Izzwizz (2 January 2011)

brucea said:



			Don't apply any of these chemicals to the hoof!

The best hardener is work, a good mineral balanced diet and ground contact. You can't improve a hoof by putting things on to it, you can only grow it better!

If it's poor quality horn, there is a reason why it is like that. Better to understand the reasons and then address that. 

Maybe see if there is a dryer area they can stand for part of the day?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, second one to disagree there, worked wonders for my mares feet.  Farrier endorsed the product too.


----------



## showqa (6 January 2011)

To be honest, he's not standing in a wet area under normal conditions - but this was anything but normal as we were in almost 20 cms of snow from two dumps. He has the option to go under cover, but he chooses and if I were to force him inside for any length of time, he wouldn't deal with that.

Up until the serious change in weather, he's always had good feet. Works regularly and in terms of feed, his health in every other respect suggest that he's doing well. So I really can't imagine that this is internal, as such.

Thanks all.


----------



## monte1 (6 January 2011)

not sure what everyone else thinks, but, several years ago a farrier told me to just apply eucalyptus oil ( like the essential oil stuff from chemist but in larger bottles)to the soles of my horses feet to help harden them up, after he got pus in the foot a few times as a youngster, living out 24/7. I still use it from time to time, for example when weather has been very wet and during the snow to protect his soles, heels and frog from getting soggy. also used it on our old unshod pony as he used to limp a bit on stoney ground and it did  help a lot, i believe it also has antibacterial properties too?


----------



## kjs6 (17 February 2011)

Does anyone know how long you can keratex hoof hardener for? I've just finished my first 250ml bottle and was about to buy another...

Also,  although I very rarely apply hoof oil, with the show season coming there will be times where I'll want to spruce his hooves up. Will this impact on the effectiveness of keratex or am I worrying about nothing?! x


----------



## cptrayes (17 February 2011)

Save your money guys! The principle ingredient in Keratex Hoof Hardener is 8% formaldehyde.  If that doesn't put you off putting something so caustic anywhere near your horse, beg a bit of sheep foot dip from a farmer (which is 35%) and water it down with another three of its own volume with water. I've used the real stuff and sheep stuff and I could not tell any difference except that one costs about 400 times what the other one does.

Keratex hoof gel is a different matter if you have feet that are getting too wet, though it's a devil to get the hoof perfectly dry to apply the darned stuff to.


----------

